# NGP Racing @ Waterfest 18 - Your Source for 034Motorsport Parts!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​
Waterfest is almost here and 034Motorsport would love to head out to the East Coast and represent, but we are just too busy developing even more new awesome products for you guys!!! 

However, that doesn't mean you won't be able to get some awesome deals on 034Motorsport products at Waterfest!!!!

*New German Performance (NGP) will be at Waterfest this weekend representing our products in full force with great deals for VWvortex members and Waterfest attendees. NGP is the official vendor for 034Motorsport products at Waterfest 2012 and we are very happy to have the great group of guys over there on board!*

Please make sure you check out their booth and what they do at NGP, while you check out the great deals on our stuff! Look for the big booth with NGP flags and two NGP trailers between the vendor row and the swap meet, right next to Volkswagen of America. It's pretty hard to miss! 

They will have all kinds of our products on hand, ranging from downpipes to X34 Cold Air Intakes to exotic items like our 034Motorsport B5 S4 Carbon Fiber Y-Pipe! :thumbup:

Here are a few of the 034Motorsport products that will be available at the NGP booth at Waterfest:

*Intake Components:*

X34 Carbon Fiber 2.7T Cold Air Intake
034Motorsport 2.7T High-Flow Bipipe Sets
RS4 Replica Stainless Steel 2.7T Inlet Pipe Sets
RS4 Replica Carbon Fiber 2.7T Y-Pipes
034Motorsport 2.7T Silicone Throttle Body Boots
034Motorsport 2.7T Silicone Y-Pipe Hoses
B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI High-Flow Silicone Inlet Hoses
B8 Audi A4/A5 2.0 TFSI High-Flow Silicone Inlet Hoses
034Motorsport Phenolic Intake Manifold Spacers

*PCV Hose Kits:*

MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T Silicone Breather Hose Kits
B5/B6 Audi A4 1.8T Silicone Breather Hose Kits
034Motorsport Billet PCV Check Valves

*Fuel Injection Solutions:*

FP34 Surge Tanks
Bosch 044 "Motorsport" Fuel Pumps

*Exhaust Components:*

B5/B6 Audi A4 1.8T High-Flow Catalytic Converters
B5/B6 Audi A4 1.8T Test Pipes
B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI High-Flow Catalytic Converters
B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI Test Pipes
034Motorsport Oxygen Sensor Spacers
Transverse & Longitudinal 1.8T High-Flow Stock-Fit Exhaust Manifolds

*Coolant Hoses:*

2.7T Silicone Auxiliary Water Pump Delete Hoses
B5 Audi A4 1.8T Silicone Coolant Hose Sets

*Ignition Solutions:*

1.8T Carbon Fiber Coil Covers
1.8T Stainless Steel Coil Covers (v1.0)
1.8T Stainless Steel Coil Covers (v2.0)
AEB 1.8T to 2.0T FSI Coil Conversion & ICM Delete Harnesses
APB 2.7T to 2.0T FSI Coil Conversion & ICM Delete Harnesses
1.8T/2.7T/4.2L to 2.0T FSI Coil Adapters

*Chassis/Drivetrain Components:*

B5/B6/B7 & C5 Audi Density Line Adjustable Upper Control Arms
B5 Audi A4/S4/RS4 Driveshaft Supports
MkIV Volkswagen Aluminum Subframe Bushings
MkIV Volkswagen Density Line Motor Mount Sets
MkIV Volkswagen Density Line Strut Mounts
MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Density Line Motor Mount Sets
B5 Audi A4/S4/RS4 & Volkswagen Passat Density Line Strut Mounts
B6/B7 Audi A4/S4/RS4 Density Line Strut Mounts


----------

